# Remington reintroduces the P51 semi auto pistol now R51



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Has anyone seen this very interesting Pistol, new from Remington for 2014?

The Remington R51 Semi automatic Pistol in 9MM?

Can be seen on www thefirearmblog com


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That looks like a very good handgun. I like the stationary barrel aspect. One of my sons just bought a Beretta Storm with the rotating bolt. It doesn't appear that the barrel is completely stationary, but it moves much less than my 1911, or XD Springfield. I have had a couple of 380's with stationary barrels and although cheap outshot all of my semi-autos with the familiar lockup mechanism.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like another great subcompact option. I'm more excited about the Glock 42 though!


----------

